# Halogen lights



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Could somebody please make one that would last . Some don't last a week.
I go through bulbs like crazy. At the end of the year ,,, It adds up. 
I buy the light weight ones ,,, easy to hold up to walls ,and ,ceilings.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Are you making sure to not touch the bulbs with your fingers? The oils in your skin will cause them to fry out really fast. Mine last forever, and I either use my shirt or a paper towel to install them.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

i never touch the bulb slim. I use piece of tape.guess Im to rough with them,and they are in constant use daily .


----------



## justadrywallguy (Sep 10, 2010)

do you grab just any old pack of bulbs handy at the store? I always try and get * sylvania. *


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

Have you tried the LED lights for sanding smooth? Pretty slick. WalMart carries one in the Automotive dept. Cordless and rechargable. 60 LED. Works great for carrying around and shining at and up and down the wall for sanding and touchup.


----------



## Final touch drywall (Mar 30, 2010)

Halogens are for painters:thumbup: 
I have 1 for dark bathrooms,that's it,same bulb forever.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with you moore, they don't seem to last like they use to, and the replacement bulbs are the worst, and no I don't touch them with my fingers.

We only pull them out for the winter months when it gets dark too fast. other than that, we just keep a 150 watt incandescent high abuse light bulb, they do take the abuse, till 2buckjr steps on them:furious: (like 3 days ago). Then we use the LED cord less lights to check with.

We only pull them out for the winter now b/c they do seem to break down too fast.

They must be made in china or something:whistling2:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

moore said:


> Could somebody please make one that would last . Some don't last a week.
> I go through bulbs like crazy. At the end of the year ,,, It adds up.
> I buy the light weight ones ,,, easy to hold up to walls ,and ,ceilings.


got a new one @ lowes a few months ago and was having the same problem !!!was replacing bulbs everyday so i had a old craftsman twin light unit that was in sad shape so i rebuilt the one from Lowe's with the guts in the old craftsman one and haven't had to change a bulb since !


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

moore said:


> i never touch the bulb slim. I use piece of tape.guess Im to rough with them,and they are in constant use daily .


Maybe that's the difference then....I used mine about 4 years ago, no wonder it hasn't burned out!:laughing:

Sorry, I didn't mean to insinuate that you were braindead and would rub your greasy hands all over your bulbs.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

these ones were real junk, bought one b/c it was on sale for $15 bucks, went though four bulbs with in a week.







keep away from the 250


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I bought a fluorescent work light a while back and i love it. supposed to be equivalent to a 300w. Puts out really nice light, seems really tough, and it doesn't get hot. They are bulkier though, and it cost about $70.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Final touch drywall said:


> Halogens are for painters:thumbup:
> I have 1 for dark bathrooms,that's it,same bulb forever.


:blink:uhh yeah,.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tim0282 said:


> Have you tried the LED lights for sanding smooth? Pretty slick. WalMart carries one in the Automotive dept. Cordless and rechargable. 60 LED. Works great for carrying around and shining at and up and down the wall for sanding and touchup.


This one Tim? Got it today. 66 led . A Bayco It's got to last longer than there
halogens . :yes:AND IT'S RIBBED


----------



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

You wanna make something look good you need Max light. Not a handheld LED.

Does the blue tint of LED's help see the wall better too?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Cratter said:


> You wanna make something look good you need Max light. Not a handheld LED.
> 
> Does the blue tint of LED's help see the wall better too?


 NO .I just tried the led out here at home,. not enough.. will be great for sanding ,no cord to drag around. For finishing, I need 500 watts of light. 200 LED maybe.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> NO .I just tried the led out here at home,. not enough.. will be great for sanding ,no cord to drag around. For finishing, I need 500 watts of light. 200 LED maybe.


The LED are great for checking out your work, you will find more defects with them. They do not make a good general purpose work light. So don't worry moore, you did not waste your money.

I laugh when people try to check my work with a halogen, they will find stuff at 1st (maybe:whistling2 but after awhile the bright light affects their vision, just like a camera flash does, but only slower.

The lower the wattage of light, the more defects you will find:yes:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> The LED are great for checking out your work, you will find more defects with them. They do not make a good general purpose work light. So don't worry moore, you did not waste your money.
> 
> I laugh when people try to check my work with a halogen, they will find stuff at 1st (maybe:whistling2 but after awhile the bright light affects their vision, just like a camera flash does, but only slower.
> 
> The lower the wattage of light, the more defects you will find:yes:


The low angle light. sunrise /sunset That's the light that tells you whats going on.:yes:I like this LED for sanding. LED in left hand,, sanding pad in right.
CORDLESS!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> The low angle light. sunrise /sunset That's the light that tells you whats going on.:yes:I like this LED for sanding. LED in left hand,, sanding pad in right.
> CORDLESS!


Exactly

There's no light out there that can replicate the sun, but the LED is like sunset/rise type of lighting. it's casting more of a shadow. it's nice to have a halogen when pole sanding, and a must for a newbie, but like your post addresses, they burn out too fast. And for guys that have been in this trade for years, I'm sure they don't need a light to sand ???? it's ok....butt..????

Ill wait to see what guys have to say about the LED lights that look like halogens. See how tough guys say they are on DWT. I'm guessing I've had a blue cordless 60 lite LED for over 5 years now, so......Maybe the corded ones aren't too bad


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Anyone have/try one of these? They seem a little pricey, but are supposed to be pert near indestructible.

http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Jobsight-Lighting


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Exactly
> 
> There's no light out there that can replicate the sun


http://www.autobodytoolmart.com/3m-pps-sun-gun-color-matching-light-kit-16400-p-11155.aspx
We use these for color matching when painting cars. dont think they would work to well for drywall though. battery doesnt last long at all :whistling2:


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Anyone have/try one of these? They seem a little pricey, but are supposed to be pert near indestructible.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Jobsight-Lighting


The wobble lights put out quite a bit of light and they are EXPENSIVE. The main thing that I don't like about them is that if they are bumped hard or moved it takes about 15 minutes for them to start back up.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

fr8train said:


> Anyone have/try one of these? They seem a little pricey, but are supposed to be pert near indestructible.
> 
> http://www.all-wall.com/Categories/Jobsight-Lighting


Your right about the price,, .


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I remember seeing a cheaper wobble light that I think took a florescent bulb. I think it was on the manufacturer's website.http://probuiltlighting.com/


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got a 175 Watt metal halide wobble light and it probably puts out more light than 2 500 watt halogens. It's great for unlit commercial jobs and durable. It does have a restart delay so you have plan a bit but I'd still recommend it. I gave up on halogens and bought a cordless dewalt fluoro worklight for smaller room to room work, way more reliable. When it starts getting dark early the 100w utility lights used for sanding out do double duty for general lighting as well.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I use one of these to fine sand. I't light weight runs cool and put the light right where you need it. Lamp holder $2 bulb $1
On stilts put the cord over your shoulder. No burns.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PA how the hell did you find this thread??? I just went through 3000 post ,,and still couldn't the thread I was looking for!!

Edwoodcoxs told me in this thread to buy Sylvania bulbs...That's what i did ..and have used them ever since.. They last forever!!!
Thing is.. I can only find them at food lion stores..300 watt only..

kraco bulbs are good for 2 days tops! Thanks ED!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I went into the tool/equipment forum top right corner of the forum above the #of views click search this thread, typed in lights,Enter.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Could somebody please make one that would last . Some don't last a week.
> I go through bulbs like crazy. At the end of the year ,,, It adds up.
> I buy the light weight ones ,,, easy to hold up to walls ,and ,ceilings.



Moore I buy pig tales and just use 100 w bulbs, it works great Halogen bulbs have to cool down when unpluged to prolong life


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I've always wanted to buy one of those wobble lights.
I heard good things about them as well. But ya...pricey. Wow.


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

P.A , For your small touch up , how many watt is your halogen?


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

machinemud said:


> P.A , For your small touch up , how many watt is your halogen?


The bulb in the pic is a 14watt compact fluorescent equal to 60watt. I wouldent go smaller than that. Heres a really close-up pic of a power sanded flat ready to paint. The light doesn't white-out the mud surface. The seam feels super smooth.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Touching Halogens makes no difference to how long they last, its bumping them that matters, the element inside goes from being relatively stiff when cold to more lax when hot and if it get bumped it can touch and fuse with the glass the bulbs made from, thats what causes the bulb to go, never seen a bulb break because of finger prints yet.


I recently bought a 35watt LED work light to try out, I think it puts out a little more light than a 150 watt halogen, very white light. And it is enough to sand drywall with. I've been running it off a 12 volt car battery in a bucket. Only thing is after a few uses the wire have fatigued and now its playing up lol, guess its back to halogens for awhile


----------



## bmitch (Dec 10, 2011)

moore said:


> PA how the hell did you find this thread??? I just went through 3000 post ,,and still couldn't the thread I was looking for!!
> 
> Edwoodcoxs told me in this thread to buy Sylvania bulbs...That's what i did ..and have used them ever since.. They last forever!!!
> Thing is.. I can only find them at food lion stores..300 watt only..
> ...


 i too have been using the 300watt sylvania bulbs,for many yrs. it,s the only bulb i,ve ever seen when element detaches you shake it around and it,ll arch back together,they can take alot of pounding.i use a clamping fixture ,i clamp it open wiring wherever i need it.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Stopper said:


> Touching Halogens makes no difference to how long they last, its bumping them that matters, the element inside goes from being relatively stiff when cold to more lax when hot and if it get bumped it can touch and fuse with the glass the bulbs made from, thats what causes the bulb to go, never seen a bulb break because of finger prints yet.
> 
> 
> I recently bought a 35watt LED work light to try out, I think it puts out a little more light than a 150 watt halogen, very white light. And it is enough to sand drywall with. I've been running it off a 12 volt car battery in a bucket. Only thing is after a few uses the wire have fatigued and now its playing up lol, guess its back to halogens for awhile


 
Go to repco and get a 66led wand rechargable light stopper, I got two, Perfect for shining accross your work.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

cazna said:


> Go to repco and get a 66led wand rechargable light stopper, I got two, Perfect for shining accross your work.


 I've already got a 35 watt LED work light from Supercheap Auto, its very bright...How many watts are those rechargables?
I can also run mine off a 3cell Lipo battey which works quite well if I don't need it to last for too long, I think it can take from 12 - 18 volts dc quite happily

mines very similar to this one http://tow411.yuku.com/topic/110545?f=1#.T4KoBfv9MmQ


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

I bought a new light today. Looks like a large torch on a stand, uses a 36watt energy saver light bulb, runs off mains... its light and "light" and relatively cool, Its the best light I've ever owned, dropped the bulb and smashed it though, :whistling2:luckily I had a replacement


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Any picture stopper ?


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

machinemud said:


> Any picture stopper ?


Just went down and took a photo for ya!









This is the best light I've owned...time will tell though, for one thing it gives off stuff all heat, and it shows up the wall very well. I always hold the light in my hand most of the time when sanding though so its always close


I'll post a picture of the box tomorrow, encase anyone wants to track one down. they're "new" here


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

That other light mysteriously stopped working today, and the front cover needs a tiny Philips screw driver to remove so I went and bought another.
These are just new in, only 10watt but surprisingly bright, if a little too directional.


----------



## CatD7 (Jul 25, 2011)

They make "rough service" halogen bulbs. Halogen lights still suck, IMO. Too many headaches.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> That other light mysteriously stopped working today, and the front cover needs a tiny Philips screw driver to remove so I went and bought another.
> These are just new in, only 10watt but surprisingly bright, if a little too directional.


I tried one of those lights not long ago, I still haven't got around to getting one yet, like you said they are more of a directional light than a halogen, they don't "fill" a room with light the same but I reckon they'll be good for sanding, they don't burn you either, only 10w.....I can see myself adapting a drill battery on to one :brows:, it would be better than tripping on or snagging cables all the time


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I tried one of those lights not long ago, I still haven't got around to getting one yet, like you said they are more of a directional light than a halogen, they don't "fill" a room with light the same but I reckon they'll be good for sanding, they don't burn you either, only 10w.....I can see myself adapting a drill battery on to one :brows:, it would be better than tripping on or snagging cables all the time


Turned out its only good on overcast days , the minute I moved into a well light room it was useless.
My 35 watt one from super cheap auto as pretty good but the wire in that broke after a few uses..
My other energy saver light bulb light has an intermittent fault, power cable broke and i had to cut off some of the cable and re wire it back in with strip connectors...its still playing up, think it might be a dodgy bulb...


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I tried one of those lights not long ago, I still haven't got around to getting one yet, like you said they are more of a directional light than a halogen, they don't "fill" a room with light the same but I reckon they'll be good for sanding, they don't burn you either, only 10w.....I can see myself adapting a drill battery on to one :brows:, it would be better than tripping on or snagging cables all the time



Ok so that last light wasn't very good, but a few days ago I bought another one...










$170 NZD It has a Lion battery built in and lasts about 3.5 hours , and 3.5 hours to charge (might buy a second one)

Here's a Bunnings LINK in Aussie, don't know how long these have been out.
Finally an LED light that's bright enough to do the job, and cordless!!


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> Ok so that last light wasn't very good, but a few days ago I bought another one...
> 
> $170 NZD It has a Lion battery built in and lasts about 3.5 hours , and 3.5 hours to charge (might buy a second one)
> 
> ...


I got one the same brand, iron horse I think? something like 180 led's, it's good for light checking as long as the suns not flooding the room, great for when on stilts because there's no cord to get tangled in, fairly heavy and no good for lighting a room though, but I wouldn't be without it, especially when going to a small repair job and you can't be bothered with unrolling a cable and using the halogen.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I got one the same brand, iron horse I think? something like 180 led's, it's good for light checking as long as the suns not flooding the room, great for when on stilts because there's no cord to get tangled in, fairly heavy and no good for lighting a room though, but I wouldn't be without it, especially when going to a small repair job and you can't be bothered with unrolling a cable and using the halogen.


I'd guess and say this ones as good as a 300 watt halogen.

The previous one was too directional, this one spreads the light out a lot more and its very bright. feels exactly like a halogen to use in that respect.

If theres too much sun hitting a wall then no amount of additional light can help. The light level of this one is just about spot on I reckon


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I got one the same brand, iron horse I think? something like 180 led's, it's good for light checking as long as the suns not flooding the room, great for when on stilts because there's no cord to get tangled in, fairly heavy and no good for lighting a room though, but I wouldn't be without it, especially when going to a small repair job and you can't be bothered with unrolling a cable and using the halogen.





Stopper said:


> I'd guess and say this ones as good as a 300 watt halogen.
> 
> The previous one was too directional, this one spreads the light out a lot more and its very bright. feels exactly like a halogen to use in that respect.
> 
> If theres too much sun hitting a wall then no amount of additional light can help. The light level of this one is just about spot on I reckon


Tuck some black poly over the doors and windows....But brace yourself!
:whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> I'd guess and say this ones as good as a 300 watt halogen.
> 
> The previous one was too directional, this one spreads the light out a lot more and its very bright. feels exactly like a halogen to use in that respect.
> 
> *If theres too much sun hitting a wall then no amount of additional light can help*. The light level of this one is just about spot on I reckon


True that.
Next time I'm in Bunnings I'll check them out.
My one fell off the step ladder last week, it broke the casing but the led's didn't miss a beat.


----------



## plugger (Apr 4, 2013)

Since its daylight savings and still dark when we start of a morning, after weeks of suffering in the dark, i finally got down to bunnings for one of these!! They call it The Butterfly! Very lightweight, gives me enough light to work in a room, and as stated above by others, think this is gonna be good for light checking after sanding! And only $27 :thumbup:


Plus the 2 broken lights ive sitting in the back of my ute for months i finally picked up a few globes, the standard 500w halogens, least now we can start on time :whistling2:


----------



## nEighter (Jan 29, 2009)

Key to halogens is to not care about them. The more you care about them.. the more/easier they break. I have no idea why and I am not going to jinx myself by saying anything else.. but that is the rule to live by.

Kinda like women


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

The festool syslight is the only way to go. It lights up a room no problem, it's perfect for doing checkouts, and its nearly indestructible. 

http://youtu.be/Vm0pN2tTlic

It is stupid expensive but its worth it.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

nEighter said:


> Key to halogens is to not care about them. The more you care about them.. the more/easier they break. I have no idea why and I am not going to jinx myself by saying anything else.. but that is the rule to live by.
> 
> Kinda like women


They're not cordless.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

saskataper said:


> The festool syslight is the only way to go. It lights up a room no problem, it's perfect for doing checkouts, and its nearly indestructible.
> 
> http://youtu.be/Vm0pN2tTlic
> 
> It is stupid expensive but its worth it.


If I had plenty of other Festool cordless tools I'd buy one , in order to use the batteries, But I don't , and an hour of use isn't long enough for me.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> Ok so that last light wasn't very good, but a few days ago I bought another one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


On my similar light I took off the feet, front frame, and glass, then wrapped packaging type shrink wrap over the front to keep the dust out, there's no heat off the light so it doesn't affect the plastic, it ends up half the weight and gives a better light spread too.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> Ok so that last light wasn't very good, but a few days ago I bought another one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Stopper, I got a day off, strange things happen in my workshop when I get a day off :yes:
Here's some pics of what I did to my cordless LED, Only took about 1.5hrs, a bit of soldering, drill a couple of holes, and Bobs your uncle :thumbsup:
It's extremely lightweight, fitted some old stilt straps, the LED's are covered with shrinkwrap and shrunk on with a heat gun.


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey Stopper, I got a day off, strange things happen in my workshop when I get a day off :yes:
> Here's some pics of what I did to my cordless LED, Only took about 1.5hrs, a bit of soldering, drill a couple of holes, and Bobs your uncle :thumbsup:
> It's extremely lightweight, fitted some old stilt straps, the LED's are covered with shrinkwrap and shrunk on with a heat gun.


Nice!, I did similar, the Ironhorse light I bought had an internal 2200mah Liion battery inside...I bought 2 X 5200mah Lipo's which I strap on the outside of my light with Velcro, and soldered on a different connector onto the light which sits outside the casing, pretty much lasts all day now plus a second battery plus the original as back up.
http://www.sunsky-online.com/product/default!view.do?subject.id=213083


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> Hey Stopper, I got a day off, strange things happen in my workshop when I get a day off :yes:
> Here's some pics of what I did to my cordless LED, Only took about 1.5hrs, a bit of soldering, drill a couple of holes, and Bobs your uncle :thumbsup:
> It's extremely lightweight, fitted some old stilt straps, the LED's are covered with shrinkwrap and shrunk on with a heat gun.


Hey....thats a strap off a pair of Dura stilts?!! :thumbup:


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

Years ago when working full time I had a unusual use for 500 watt halogen.
Just the light no stand.
I would sit on a bucket put the light on my back and held it on the wall.
Plug it in and then unplug on and off.
Back pain was gone and ready for more work.


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

DETROIT ROCK said:


> Years ago when working full time I had a unusual use for 500 watt halogen.
> Just the light no stand.
> I would sit on a bucket put the light on my back and held it on the wall.
> Plug it in and then unplug on and off.
> Back pain was gone and ready for more work.


Lol... I have started a fire with one before :yes:.


----------



## DETROIT ROCK (May 27, 2011)

I have had a little smoking tar paper once.

**** one job had a fire while working.
Lighting struck it came out the electric panel in basement staircase.
Boom looked like bomb went off.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> Nice!, I did similar, the Ironhorse light I bought had an internal 2200mah Liion battery inside...I bought 2 X 5200mah Lipo's which I strap on the outside of my light with Velcro, and soldered on a different connector onto the light which sits outside the casing, pretty much lasts all day now plus a second battery plus the original as back up.
> http://www.sunsky-online.com/product/default!view.do?subject.id=213083


This one has 8 seperate rechargable AA batteries which are supposed to give about 3 hrs run time, you can replace them with any rechargable AA I suppose.
I had thought about putting a seperate battery pack on my tool belt, and using it corded just between the hand and the belt but it's lightweight enough now.



Stopper said:


> Hey....thats a strap off a pair of Dura stilts?!! :thumbup:


Nuh-ah..........surstilt straps


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

thefinisher said:


> Lol... I have started a fire with one before :yes:.


I sat one on a compound bucket and it melted clean through the lid :thumbup:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Stopper said:


> Ok so that last light wasn't very good, but a few days ago I bought another one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got one Stopper, definitely better than the 180 led of the same brand, less directional and brighter, I chopped it down and fitted a strap to the back already :thumbsup: (like my other one), instead of shrink wrap plastic over the front I used 0.8mm clear stiff poly ($23pm at Bunnings).


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Kiwiman said:


> I just got one Stopper, definitely better than the 180 led of the same brand, less directional and brighter, I chopped it down and fitted a strap to the back already :thumbsup: (like my other one), instead of shrink wrap plastic over the front I used 0.8mm clear stiff poly ($23pm at Bunnings).


They are good , this is the first non Halogen light that I think does a decent job that I've tried. And being free of an extension cord make me work a lot faster too which is a bonus.

Today I had to patch some downlight holes, and the owner wanted me to make sure the pink batts were covering my patches, and when i stuck my arm up through one hole there didnt seem to be much in the way of pink bats up there so I decided to make a manhole lol, (this part of the ceiling didn't have access)...and my trusty Iron horse wireless light came in real handy :thumbsup:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

The whif said she needed some coasters :whistling2:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> The whif said she needed some coasters :whistling2:



had a wif once....



once


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> had a wif once....
> 
> 
> 
> once


So The car blew up ??


----------

